# Some Salt Pics



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

here are the latest pics:

clown with anemone:
View attachment 70581


my coral beauty had died. i thought it'd be interesting to see how the anemone would react to it. it gobbled it up and later spat it back out:
View attachment 70583


View attachment 70584


guess who...

View attachment 70585


crappy pics of a smaller zoa frag (the others were closed up)

View attachment 70586


there's some red stuff on some of the polyps...not sure if it's cyano.

View attachment 70587


lastly, i've got some stuff growing on my rock. not sure what they are.

View attachment 70588


View attachment 70589


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wont that trigger kill your clown and your damsel


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> wont that trigger kill your clown and your damsel
> [snapback]1129633[/snapback]​


humu humu triggers are a lesser on the scale of aggression, or so they say. i've also heard of people successfully keeping humu humu (picasso) trigs in aggressive reefs. either way, the clown and anemone are most likely going to go into my gf's nano. i'll also probably upgrade to a 100g in the near future. i'll be moving out in the next year or so, by then i'll have some more space.

i'm not too worried now though, he's only about 1.5" and i hear they grow extremely slow (1-2 inches a year?!)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

hyphen said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > wont that trigger kill your clown and your damsel
> ...


cool


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice setup like the way the clowns go in the anemone, good quality pics too


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Impressive







unfortunately salt water isn't something for me. It looks awesome, but too much technical things and costs.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

'bout Damn time, you FINALLY took some good pictures.

I love that Picasso Trigger.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks for the compliments. saltwater is a bit daunting at first, but if you do some research it isn't too much harder than freshwater. though, i'm really finding saltwater to be very rewarding.

and el gordo, thanks. i'm learning how to take decent pictures WITHOUT YOUR HELP YOU SELFISH, DRUNKEN BASTARD.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Killer pics man!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> thanks for the compliments. saltwater is a bit daunting at first, but if you do some research it isn't too much harder than freshwater. though, i'm really finding saltwater to be very rewarding.
> 
> *and el gordo, thanks. i'm learning how to take decent pictures WITHOUT YOUR HELP YOU SELFISH, DRUNKEN BASTARD.*
> [snapback]1129808[/snapback]​


I was never asked nothing...lol

And its simple...Set your Settings, Point the camera when the pic looks good, and fire away. Just try to have some lighting power to enable a Faster Shitter Speed and wat not.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my main prob was lack of lighting, or so i found out.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice setup will.. i like the trigger man.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i hope i get my set up up and running soon so i can compete with u...i want that zebra

nice pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Just remember, a 1.5'' Trigger will take down a 7'' Grouper, so watch for any aggression.

Beautiful shots though









--Dan


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks for the compliments folks.

ed: yeah, the trigger is awesome. tons of personality. pretty funny how he gets a mouthful of sand, swims to the middle of the tank and spits it into random places, lol.

kaleem: hurry your bitch ass up. i dont wanna keep hearing about how you cant figure out what you wanna put in your tank









danny: yeah, he's done a lot of chasing. punked the clown and damsel but he's since simmered down. he actually doesnt go near the clown anymore. he got tapped on the face by the anemone and doesnt much wander over there anymore.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice man, the pictures are great (could use some minor post processing though) and the fish look awesome. Definately looks like a cool little setup you've got going


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> my main prob was lack of lighting, or so i found out.
> [snapback]1130447[/snapback]​


Common sense should've told you that, Goomba


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

That trigger looks sick as f*ck. Nice pictures.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

looks like its coming along nice..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Nice man, the pictures are great (could use some minor post processing though) and the fish look awesome. Definately looks like a cool little setup you've got going
> [snapback]1131093[/snapback]​


thanks. yeah, didn't really think about doing any editing as i was a bit tired. but, now that i look at it the pics could've used a lot of touch ups.



Gordeez said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > my main prob was lack of lighting, or so i found out.
> ...


silence! i've had enough of your tom foolery.



eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> That trigger looks sick as f*ck. Nice pictures.
> [snapback]1131552[/snapback]​


yeah, he's bad ass. hand feeds and everything.



mr.bearhasyourlady said:


> looks like its coming along nice..
> [snapback]1131609[/snapback]​


thanks. hows that fahaka comin along?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

nice pics







anenome looks great


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

i love it.its beautiful.they fish has great colours


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hyphen said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Nice man, the pictures are great (could use some minor post processing though) and the fish look awesome. Definately looks like a cool little setup you've got going
> ...


Nah I definately don't think they need "a lot" of touch ups, just some minor adjustments because the colors look a bit flat on them. Saturation isn't really my thing so it's kind of a hack job edit, but you get my drift

Original
View attachment 70751


Minor touch ups
View attachment 70752


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks real nce man


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks again for the compliments.

twitch: i posted the same pics on reefcentral and was told that i could get around the darkness issue by upping the exposure time by around .5 stops. i'm gonna do some more photo taking before they go into the hospital tank (tank has ich). i see what you mean by the adjustments though. one thing i did notice is that i'm not very good at adjusting. when i do, it usually ends up with a grainy picture that looks unnatural. bleh.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> thanks again for the compliments.
> 
> twitch: i posted the same pics on reefcentral and was told that i could get around the darkness issue by upping the exposure time by around .5 stops. i'm gonna do some more photo taking before they go into the hospital tank (tank has ich). i see what you mean by the adjustments though. one thing i did notice is that i'm not very good at adjusting. *when i do, it usually ends up with a grainy picture that looks unnatural*. bleh.
> [snapback]1132335[/snapback]​


Photoshop CS2 has that ''reduce noise'' It works like a champ once you get your perfect settings man. Ive been shooting ISO200 on my Camera, which is a MAJOR No No.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet lookin tank Hyphen!!!
What kind of anemone is that???

Looks cool with those pink ish small bubble tips...

Not too big of a fan of a trigger but great looking trig!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

Thats a Condy Anemone.

--Dan


----------

